# Bit of fun ...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Would you like to guess where we camped last weekend...?











Lovely spot and eighth year on the trot 

I may give clues later


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks a lovely place,are you by the river Dee ?

Les


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

In a field by a river


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*camped*

In your VeeDub Motorhome?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

No

Yes

well, yes

More specifically - 'middle of the country'


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Which country though???

If Engerland, my guess is Meriden & therefore next to the Blythe(ish)

_edit: But if you mean Britain (yes I know it's not a country) then my guess changes to Dunsop Bridge & the river Hodder (or Dunsop, depending where you've camped)_


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just a guess ...somewhere on the River Ouse...maybe near St Neots

Mike


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

looks like next to my pond in the back garden :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Last year it would have been the river seven.


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

The river avon worcestershire


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Clumber Park


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

BillCreer:

_Last year it would have been the river *seven*_

So this year it must be the River Eight?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

pippin said:


> BillCreer:
> 
> _Last year it would have been the river *seven*_
> 
> So this year it must be the River Eight?


Now now don't be silly


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sunny Cheshire.


DAve p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We give up.
Where were you, the suspence is killing me.


Dave p


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Sunny Cheshire.
> 
> DAve p


Nope! 










This help?? :wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

BTW

Its NOT a river


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks very much like a posh house near Lincoln. The name of which escapes me.

Dave p


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Its the REAR entrance to my country pile in Dorset :wink: .

Next time you visit would you be so kind as to shut the gate behind you,most of the deer have escaped,we are now Hind less and Stag bound.

This is nearly as bad as last year, when our young Pheasant Plucker ran away with the post man

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess,you are north west .am i right    

Les


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Tatton?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Nope - more middle of the country


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

Stanford Hall, Lutterworth?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

bungy69 said:


> Stanford Hall, Lutterworth?


Thats the baby 
We help out with the VW show and hence the ability to stay overnight in such a lovely spot


----------

